# VORSICHT SMARTSURFER (WEB.DE) ......



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

nach dem ich den provider bei  smartsurfer gewechslt hab, hat ich auch auf eine etwas andere  telefonrechnung gehofft  nur leider war die rechnung nicht mehr 70-80€ (alter provider 0,79cent/min) sondern stolze 130€(neuer provider 0,10cent/min) bei gleichen verbindungen und dauer


nachgeforscht die quelle-liste  aus dem web.de seine verbindungs preise anzeigt im smartsurfer können sich locker  um mehr als doppelte um mehr ändern (hierbei 50€)

und keine anwort von web.de 
oder stecken die mit unter einer decke? man braucht doch kein monat um die preise zu aktualisieren(wenn überhaubt)

also vorsicht bei smartsurfer 
dafür gibts riesen pffuuuuuiiiiiiiiii für web.de :evil:

_überschrift aus rechtlichen Gründen ediditiert tf/mod_


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Dezember 2004)

Äh, wie meinen?

Alter Provider 0,79 ct/min ist billiger als neuer Provider 0,10 ct/min?

Dein Posting ist unverständlich. Gib mal ein bissle Butter bei die Fische (wie genau sind welche Verbindungszahlen richtig oder falsch oder nicht wie angegeben oder wie auch immer).

Oder willst du nur gegen Web.de stänkern? (Ich frage so, weil ich in vier Jahren SmartSurfer keine nennenswerten Probleme hatte und daher erst einmal skeptisch bin) ...


----------



## Elke 73 (19 Dezember 2004)

*@ KatzenHai*

Benutze seit ca. 6 Monaten den Smartsurfer, bin eigentlich auch zufrieden. Aber vor zwei Monaten kam mit der normalen Telefonrechnung ein Posten von BT, der vom 13-29.9 einen Betrag von über 170 E, und diesen Monat einen Posten von knapp 110 E für einen Tag (23.9) verlangt.
Da in der Anschrift von BT etwas von "freshsurf Internetdienste" steht, müsste das der Anbieter des Tarifes "fresh 4" bzw "fresh 5" sein, der mitte August für ca.3 Wochen einem Tarif von 0,11 oder 0,13 Cent/Minute anbot. Meine durchschnittlichen Internetkosten belaufen sich auf ca. 50 E im Monat. 110 E am Tag zu versurfen ist für mich eigentlich unmöglich, bei einem Tarif von 0.08 bzw 0.11 Cent/Minute. Das da ein Dialer am Werk war glaub ich nicht, ich glaub eher das "BT" oder der Smarturfer einen falschen Tarif angegeben bzw falsch Abgerechnet haben.
Vielleicht weißt Du (oder jemand anderes) wie ich am besten gegen diese übertriebene Rechnung vorgehen kann, bin für alle Vorschläge dankbar.
Im vorraus schon mal Danke an alle!


----------



## Dino (19 Dezember 2004)

Hmmm...ich habe mir gerade mal die aktuellen Freshsurf-Tarife in der Webseite der Firma angesehen. Die haben mit den von Dir genannten eigentlich nicht allzu viel zu tun. 
Im Fresh4 gibt es eine Gebühr von rd. 10 Ct. für jede Einwahl (Wahnsinn!) und die Minutengebühren sind mit bis zu 3 Ct. auch nicht gerade von schlechten Eltern.
Besser ist der Fresh5 auch nicht wirklich, ganz im Gegentum: 14,39 Ct. pro Einwahl PLUS 3 Ct./min. No comment!

Wenn Deine Behauptung stimmt, dass im August noch extrem günstige Tarife (0,11 Ct. / 0,08 Ct) vorhanden waren, dann sieht mir das ganz danach aus, was auch schon die c't in der aktuellen Ausgabe thematisiert. Da werden Internet-by-Call-Kunden durch Dumpingpreise generiert, die diese Verbindung voller  Begeisterung als Dauerverbindung einrichten, und dann wird mit einem Schlag um 300 oder noch mehr % erhöht. Die c't machte so eine Geschäftspolitik allerdings nicht nur an einer Firma fest, sondern stellte pauschal fest, dass so etwas öfter vorkommt.

Dein Problem: Beim Internet-by-Call ohne Anmeldung geht man quasi mit jeder Einwahl einen neuen Vertrag ein. Das bedeutet gleichzeitig, dass man eigentlich vor jeder Einwahl zunächst die AGBs und die Preise erneut einsehen und akzeptieren müsste. Das macht natürlich kein Mensch und genau das macht den Sinn solcher Aktionen aus. Aber - man verbessere mich, wenn ich da falsch liege - für Dich als Verbraucher ist so etwas eine fast perfekte Falle ohne Möglichkeit, sich da rauszureden. Du hast quasi blindlings Verträge geschlossen und bist nun die Dumme. Ich denke, dass man da eher keine Chance hat, sich aus der Sache wieder rauszuwinden.

Tjä, vom Smartsurfer habe ich keine großartige Ahnung, weil ich das nie genutzt habe, aber so, wie ich das sehe, ist der nur ein Hilfsmittel, den jeweils günstigsten Provider zu finden, mit dem DU dann durch Einwahl einen Vertrag schließt. Wenn seine Datenbestände nicht upgedatet werden, geht der Smartsurfer von den ihm vorliegenden günstigen Tarifen aus und stellt diese eine Verbindung als das Non-Plus-Ultra dar, während sie eigentlich preislich schon in ruinösen Höhen schwebt.
Ohne mir die Nutzungsbedingungen des Smartsurfers anzusehen, wage ich mal die Behauptung, dass dort festgeschrieben ist, dass die Verantwortung für die Nutzung beim Nutzer liegt und dass keine Haftung für Fehler übernommen wird. Das ist nur verständlich, denn gegen Fehler oder vielleicht auch mangelnde Zuarbeit ist keiner gefeit. Aber umterm Strich kommt dabei heraus:

DU HAST DIE PAPPNASE AUF!

Ganz ehrlich: Mir wäre es defintiv zu riskant, irgendeine Software unkontrolliert meine Verträge schließen zu lassen. Der SF mag von engagierten Entwicklern erstellt und für IbC-Nutzer sehr komfortabel sein, aber letztlich stellt er meiner Meinung nach ein Risiko dar, wenn man sich allzu sehr auf ihn verlässt. Das ist ähnlich wie bei Dialerschutz-Programmen. Sie gaukeln eine vermeintliche Sicherheit vor, die der User nur allzu gerne annimmt. Und im Vertrauen auf diese Sicherheit wird der User sorglos. Bis dann eines Tages das Programm von irgendeinem Fiesling ausgebremst, umgangen oder gar abgeschaltet wird.

By the Way: 50 €/Monat INet-Kosten???? Boaaahhh! Und dann gehst Du per IbC ins Netz? Da ließe sich sicher ein Provider finden, der für weniger Kohle eine Flatrate anbietet. Vielleicht nur eine schaumgebremste (zeit- oder volumenbegrenzt), möglicherweise sogar eine echte ohne Begrenzung von irgendwas!


----------



## Dino (19 Dezember 2004)

Ein Auszug aus den Freshsurf-AGBs als Ergänzung des Vorpostings:





> 5. Änderungsvorbehalt
> 
> 5.1 freshsurf ist berechtigt, die AGB und die Preise für die Zukunft zu ändern oder zu ergänzen. Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, die AGB in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen auf Änderungen oder Ergänzungen zu prüfen. Der Kunde erklärt sich mit jeder Nutzung mit der jeweils gültigen Fassung der AGB einverstanden.


----------



## drboe (21 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> By the Way: 50 €/Monat INet-Kosten???? Boaaahhh! Und dann gehst Du per IbC ins Netz? Da ließe sich sicher ein Provider finden, der für weniger Kohle eine Flatrate anbietet. Vielleicht nur eine schaumgebremste (zeit- oder volumenbegrenzt), möglicherweise sogar eine echte ohne Begrenzung von irgendwas!


Nicht überall gibt es DSL oder ISDN/analog Flatrates. Und selbst mit DSL Flatrate kommt man beim "Rosa Riesen" auf ca. 47 EUR. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Elke 73 (21 Dezember 2004)

@ Dino



> der mitte August für ca.3 Wochen einem Tarif von 0,11 oder 0,13 Cent/Minute anbot





> Da werden Internet-by-Call-Kunden durch Dumpingpreise generiert, die diese Verbindung voller Begeisterung als Dauerverbindung einrichten, und dann wird mit einem Schlag um 300 oder noch mehr % erhöht.



Leider kenne ich den Ct Bericht nicht. Ich habe aber auch keine Dauerverbindung eingerichtet.



> Das bedeutet gleichzeitig, dass man eigentlich vor jeder Einwahl zunächst die AGBs und die Preise erneut einsehen und akzeptieren müsste. Das macht natürlich kein Mensch



Doch, ich! Ich bin immer nur zwei bis drei Stunden im Netz, und vor jeder Einwahl vergleiche ich die Einwahlgebüren und die Minutenpreise. Die AGBs natürlich nicht, aber die werden sich ja auch nicht so oft ändern?

Ein Bekannter von mir hat die geichen Tarife genutzt, und bei ihm gabs keine Probleme. Ich hab auch mal in der Septemberrechnung geschaut, und da war beim gleichen Anbieter ein Betrag von knapp 12 E berechnet, wogen keine beanstandung besteht.

Und wie Drboe richtig schrieb


> Nicht überall gibt es DSL oder ISDN/analog Flatrates.



MfG Elke


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

*smartsurfer und freshsurf*

bin auch eine der dummen, die mit freshsurf unterwegs waren...
hab die rechnung reklamiert und einen einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert, weil meine i-net rechnung plötzlich 3mal so hoch wie normal war.
5 tage freshsurf tarif genutzt für 42,40 euro
für 5 tage hatte freshsurf einen teuren tarif, der im smartsurfer falsch angegeben wurde.
sieht nach ......von freshsurf für mich aus...aber auf der rechnung bleibe ich wohl sitzen...
das hat mir die entscheidung für eine dsl flat leichter gemacht...da gibt es keine bösen überraschungen

lg stoner


----------



## Dino (29 Dezember 2004)

Wenn Du dann, wenn Du Dir 'ne DSL-Flat besorgt hast, auch noch dafür sorgst, dass Dein Modem, das Dich jetzt noch mehr oder weniger treu ins INet begleitet hat, komplett abgeklemmt wird, dann....tja, dann isses vorbei irgendwelchen Nummern-Wähl-Spielchen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

Jo, bei uns war das sehr ähnlich.
Normalerweise gut gefahren mit dem dummn Smartsufer für 15-20 Euro/monat,

doch dann zeiht "freshsurf" seine Preise um gewaltige Faktoren an (von ,2 ct/min auf pltzl 1,35 osä), smartsurfer kooriegert das 2 (!!!) Monate lang nicht bei der täglichen Einwahl, und auf einmal flattert ne Rechnung über 140 Euro Verbindungskosten ins Haus.
Einzelkostenaufstellung von Nexnet verglichen mitderjenigen, die der Smartsurfer intern anlegt führt dazu, dass 
Nexnet : 121 Euro, Smartsurfer 18 Euro veranschlägt.

Absolut übelste Abzocke, natürlich ist man ja chancenlos, da man sich ja permamnet frisch informieren sollte (ein bisserl in den Arsch beissen tu ich mich selber auch).
Und dann wird man im Kreis geschickt: von BT nach Smartsurfer nach freshsurf ins Nirvana. 140 Euro winkewinke... :evil: 
Arcor-Verrtag steht spätestens am Wochenende. Die sollen mich kreuzweise, die Geier. Aber leider haben sie das, was sie wollten: mein Geld.


----------

